# [Solved] Cinema 4D on Mac - rendering but no materials while using NetRender



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know if this will be the right forum for this but here goes:

I have Cinema 4D v8 on the Mac (Maxon software) and for some reason I cannot get the materials to render while I use netrender (using more than one computer to help render over an ethernet connection with my own computer). It can render with the materials fine if I do not use the net-render, but the file needs more juice to help speed the rendering!  Any suggestions?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey all, I found the problem. The NetRender versions for the clients were the previous version to the server so the client machines would suffer when rendering. The person who installed the update did not update it in the right directory. It was meant to be updating the client and server programs, which is located in another directory within the program directory instead of the program directory itself.

Learnt something new everyday!


----------

